# Latest eagle



## lumberjackchef (Jun 12, 2012)

View attachment 241498

View attachment 241499

Its a nice piece of cedar bout 4 feet tall

Sent from my SCH-M828C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## axlr8 (Jun 12, 2012)

you......are an artist sir! I have been admiring chainsaw carving for many years now....I dont feel that i have the "vision" it takes to do this! but i can whittle!


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Jun 13, 2012)

Excellent!


----------

